# A new house guest



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Well I'm finishing up my 2 week rotation at the animal shelter…its been a very depressing two weeks. I thought I would get out without taking something home but today I didn't. This little guy was chained near the building, abandoned by his owners







He was completely matted..u couldn't get to his skin the matt was so thick. So we test all the dogs that have run out of time for heartworms and all the positives are destroyed. Its heartbreaking. Well we tested him and I began to shave him to make him more comfortable. And then he ended up being positive. Its really sad he is only about a yr old. So I gave the doctor a look..how could we possibly destroy this little one. And she looked at her heartworm treatments to see how much she had left and she said we might have some leftover after we treat this other dog. So I weighed him and he was perfect. One lucky dog. We r treating him over a months time and he doesn't have a space at the shelter so he needed a foster home until he's finished his treatment. So I thought I would try him out. Hes very sweet…just likes to be loved on..he did hike his leg once in my house..hope I can stop that. Parker doesn't know what to think..he is curious..but parker snapped at him when the foster sniffed him "down there" haha. But the foster seems to be very laid back. I dont know what he is...he looks like a black maltese...i figure there is shih in there or something. I need a name to call him for the month..so n e ideas are welcome. here are some pictures:


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

oh, he is really cute!....as for names im very bad with lol...good luck with him, he is very lucky to have someone like you to care for him!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awwww, he's adorable. How sad to hear of his abandonment. I'm so glad you took him in.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

He is so cute. Why don't you call him lucky! after all he is one lucky dude to be in your home for a month.








I'm so glad you are helping him. Thank you Jaimie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> He is so cute. Why don't you call him lucky! after all he is one lucky dude to be in your home for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I read Fay's response, I thought the same thing. Call him Lucky. He's lucky that there was heartworm medicine for him, and especially lucky to have someone as kind and compassionate as you there for him. You're going to be one heck of a vet, Jaimie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yup looks like shih tzu with those little short legs but don't know where the color came from..is he brown or black? He looks a rich brown in the pics. So cute. So sad. Can you make some belly bands for him so he won't ruin your furniture or carpet? That's probably why he was abandoned. This will give you something to do til Pixel arrives. Haha!



You're a kind soul for taking him in.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

good idea..why didnt i think of that..i can make a belly band...i think


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so glad you rescued him. You are his angel. I was also thinking Lucky would be a good name. Gosh, all these posts tonight are making me cry..... your sweet story, mwend's son heading to the Air Force.... I'm a mess!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

idunno in the vet world i always heard that dogs named lucky are unlucky..i didnt want to jinx him


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

LUCKY








Seems to fit his situation perfectly!!!!








Poor thing! You are his angel!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> idunno in the vet world i always heard that dogs named lucky are unlucky..i didnt want to jinx him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, what about Fortune, Chance, Destiny, Blessing... I know they are not the normal names ... I found them as synonyms for Lucky/Luck.


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

You can name him Izzy! I love that name! lol. He looks very gentlemanly in the pics...so if izzy isn't quite good enough for him (even thogh it's a AWESOME name) you can call him Mr Iz







.He's a cutie you'll probably have people falling over eachother wanting to adopt him







.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

That is so great! I hope you can't give him up and give him a forever home! It must be horrible to have to see these poor babies. God bless you for giving him a home. I think Driver would be a good name. You know........Park-er, Drive-er. Ohhhhhhhhh........sorry..............


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

How about Jack - he looks black so he could be black jack


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You could call him little man


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would say shi tzu or lhasa. He is lucky to have found you.


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

What a sweetie! What a great thing you're doing for the dogs!

I also like Patrick, or how 'bout Shadow, Kirby or Chip?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Vivo means alive in Italian...and he is certainly Vivo because of you and your big heart!!
Bless you Jamie.......

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

It's so funny, as soon as I read your original post, I thought of the name Lucky because he was lucky to find you. SOunds like others agree with me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, do you think maybe he is a chocolate Havanese. Remember Robin (CookieCat) who Sheila got her Lamby from? She has a chocolate Havanese and her is the avatar picture of him. He looks a lot like your foster. You may want to contact her to see if she has any info, etc. She was involved in rescue. 

Chewy
[attachment=4101:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here he is with a flash..he is actually more black








i guess he could be a hav..but i doubt...a friend showed me her shih-poo and it looked similar..so maybe thats what he is..


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg he is so lucky Jaimie that you saved him, he looks like a nice dark coffee bean, why not call him Coffee, poor little guy, why do people have to let such beautiful little guys get in such a mess? Bless his little heart


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

First of all its very terrible that you have to put ALL those dogs who test positive down.... why do you have to do that if you can treat them, i dont get it







and secondly i congratulate you on taking this beautiful dog in.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they only get donated so much heartworm treatment..so they can only treat a select few. its very sad....shelters need money...without it dogs cant be helped. u should see how many dogs get turned in a day..its aweful..no way they can treat all of them.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Jaime, you are a sweetheart!

As for names, you know I love food names.. too bad Princess never responds to any of the food names I had for her and picked her own name. How about Chocolate, Cocoa, Brownie, Truffle?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Jaimie, you are such a sweetie to take care of that little guy.
















He does remind me of a Shih Tzu mix I once had. His name was Zeus. How about Charlie, Max, or Sammy? I don't know why (remember I'm blonde







) but those are the names that popped into my head when I saw his pics.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know why, but he strikes me as an English gentleman...the first name that came to mind was Nigel. Maybe Gelly or Jelly for short? I don't know why...I think it was just something in his eyes.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I see a lot of animals in your home in the future. I can see how you could not let that little guy go and why you are fostering him. I'm sure you'll find him a good home as soon as he is finished his heartworm treatment.

I foolishly let my Lab mix's heartworm meds lapse and here in Texas that is just plain stupid, cruel, wrongheaded.....everything you can think of. When she had to be treated after inevitably getting heartworms it was the worst time of my life and I swore never again to be lazy, shiftless or neglectful of any furbabies.

I like "Black Jack" for his foster name and the new owners might even want to make that his permanent name. He looks just adorable.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> idunno in the vet world i always heard that dogs named lucky are unlucky..i didnt want to jinx him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, i heard the same thing. you'll find a good name for him.....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Jaimie how are you going to let him go? what a sweetie. I am terrible with names, so I can't really help, but for some reason he looks like a Sam to me. with that droopy face








I hope his treatment goes well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless your heart, Jaimie. He is one lucky little doggie









A couple posters mentioned Black Jack. I think he looks like a Jack. That's my vote, "Jack"


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I too was thinking Lucky...how about Clover (lucky) or Patrick (St. Patrick's Day - lucky)?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I too was thinking Lucky...how about Clover (lucky) or Patrick (St. Patrick's Day - lucky)?[/B]


Hey, that's a good one!! I like Patrick, too


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I would bet Havanese. Not chocolate tho'....they have chocolate noses and eye rims. He doesn't have the smush face of a Shih Tzu or Lasa. Havies have the short legs and a back longer than the height and if they are correct for standard, have a topline slopping from tail down a little to the withers. There are Havanese rescues that you could contact. Here's a link to Havanese Club of America this is the 'Standards' page, and there's a link to 'Rescue' on the left. Their clubs are very active in health and rescue.
Good luck with him Jaimie. He looks like a darling boy. I'm so glad he found someone willing to help him.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Way to go Jamie.







I go to the shelter all the time and it is very depressing that you can't help all of them. I once had a black dog I was fostering and named him Jet. He was very fast.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Shaggy ?? is that a name?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> You can name him Izzy! I love that name! lol. He looks very gentlemanly in the pics...so if izzy isn't quite good enough for him (even thogh it's a AWESOME name) you can call him Mr Iz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and when he hikes his leg again in your place, you can call him "Wizzy" LOLOL

like Brit said, you can easily make some belly bands. i've know of many people who've made them out of tube socks. 

happy day for LuckyIzzyJackPatrick







buttercup says Parker can come live with her for a while!



































hahahahahaha!!!

ann marie and the "parker, come live with ME! your mommy doesnt love you any more, she's trading you in for a newer, younger GIRL model AND AND AND bringing home NEW boys! come live with ME where you KNOW i







you!!!!!" buttercup, who is clearly delusional, yet sometimes highly persuasive...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u so funny butter my love!







this new boy is drivin me nuts







hump pee hump pee..thats all he does!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> u so funny butter my love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But has he peed on your leg yet?







They were new shoes too


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww nope i made a bellyband..so he just saturates the pad







he managed to still pee with it on last night though in the kitchen...every thing with a corner was peed on


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh dear sounds like you have your hands full there Jaimie. I feel so sad for the poor little guy because he has obviously been left to his own means and hasn't been taught a thing. You are a special person though for giving him such a chance and I sure hope he does eventually find a forever home with someone who will love him


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Well I'm finishing up my 2 week rotation at the animal shelter…its been a very depressing two weeks. I thought I would get out without taking something home but today I didn't. This little guy was chained near the building, abandoned by his owners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brownie... so Nice and Sweet!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My vote goes to Wizzy, or Humpy







I know, NOT FUNNY WHEN YOU ARE THE ONE WITH THE PEEING HUMPING DOG!!

Poop pup!! He is cute. I read fast so may have missed it but has he been neutered? Will he stop hiking his leg if he's neutered or is it too late? I imagine that will make it tough to find a forever home for him.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no he cant be neutered until 3 weeks after his heartworm treatment..too risky with all the adult worms dying in his heart. i dont know if it is too late or not..really depends on the dog...some dogs stop once neutered, and others dont. i hope for his sake he stops. ive been crating him...maybe by the end of his three weeks with me he will improve. the good thing is he doesnt object to being in the crate..i thought i was in for a long night last night, but he was quiet till hubby got up and the cats went by the kennel. then he started barking haha. hes a good boy...i hope someone will love him and he can have the family he deserves.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

What about the name Cocoa?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I treat marking as a housetraining problem and have great success. I would treat him like a puppy you just brought home who has no idea where is ok and where is not ok to go. When he is out, he is teathered to you or you are literally on top of him watching him so if you see him near a verticle, you can redirect him before he has a chance to do. Belly bands/diapers can be a helpful band aid. Otherwise, he is crated. Give him a place outside to mark and praise him every time he urinates there. I've also found that a longer walk in an area where it is ok to mark helps empty them out...markers don't usually empty their bladders when they urinate the first time because they're use to marking. 

It just takes a lot longer for markers to be house trained than the average dog. It can be done, even with rotten little terriers (my step-parents' dog for instance).


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks jackie....ive kinda been doing that...but i will be more strict. i do leave him out a while to let him pee on everything he can, but he always has a reserve







but im glad he is fine being in the crate..makes it easier to keep him in there when i cant watch him


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jamie,

What a doll you are....this little one is truly a blessing from God and was given a blessing in you. I don't know why but I keep going back to Charlie....because isn't there a charlie parker out there in the world...famous jazz person, probably from around your parts. 

People would think you were a little nuts, maybe?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a darlin' little guy!! Here's a link to Havanese photos ( includes a chocolate one)and I can see the resemblance:
http://www.havanese.org/photosAdult.htm

Hope his heartworm treatment does as well for him as it did for my little Naddie !!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

wow he kinda does look like a Hav...o well whatever he is he is a sweetie. i have been keeping him in the kennel and he has been great about it. he seems content in there. i take him out and let him outside to potty..then i love on him. thats all he wants...and to play. i do have to restrict his play b/c of his heartworm treatment..but i did manage to get him to fetch and got him to sit b4 i threw the ball. he seemed to catch on fast. he will make a great pet for someone...great with all animals and people friendly. i wish i could let him have the house..but he will mark every corner unless i have an eye on him. good thing he is cute and sweet!

forgot to mention i havent named him yet...n e thing i try it doesnt seem to fit. hubby called him fluffy the first night and big head the second night haha...i just say hey! sometimes call him buddy..but thats too boreing for this guy...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How about "Hershey" ( ya know the "chocolate") LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> How about "Hershey" ( ya know the "chocolate") LOL[/B]










r u referring to what i think u r referring to? haha..well he isnt brown even though the pics look it..hes more black


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh he's so cute, poor baby


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is precious and so blessed to be getting such a good home!!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------

